

Pirate Bay will be blocked in Norway - eivarv
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=no&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nrk.no%2Fkultur%2Ffersk-dom_-pirate-bay-blir-blokkert-i-norge-1.12531453&edit-text=&act=url

======
Alupis
> Pirate Bay will be blocked in Norway

Until someone sets up a VPN or Proxy.

